# 2021 Dividend/distribution changes



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

First Capital REIT Announces Temporary Reduction in Distributions to Unitholders to Advance Real Estate Strategy While Strengthening its Financial Position


First Capital REIT Announces Temporary Reduction in Distributions to Unitholders to Advance Real Estate Strategy While Strengthening its Financial Position




stockhouse.com


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

A small bump to keep their 49 year divy increase streak alive.






Canadian Utilities Limited Eligible Dividends


Canadian Utilities Limited Eligible Dividends,Read most current stock market news, Get stock, fund, etf analyst reports from an independent source you can trust - Morningstar



news.morningstar.com


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Up to $0.25 from $0.225





__





CityNews







www.citynews1130.com


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

10% increase.









CN Rail raises dividend after topping analysts' expectations - BNN Bloomberg


Canadian National Railway Co reported a 2% rise in quarterly revenue on Tuesday as the railroad moved higher volumes of Canadian grains and U.S. soybeans, refined petroleum products, finished vehicles and petroleum coke.




www.bnnbloomberg.ca


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> 10% increase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 10% increase is from 2017. Today's announced increase was 7%. 

CN announces new normal course issuer bid for share repurchase and 7% dividend increase NYSE:CNI


> CN's Board of Directors also approved a first-quarter 2021 dividend on the Company's common shares outstanding. A quarterly dividend of sixty-one and a half cents (C$0.6150) per common share will be paid on March 31, 2021, to shareholders of record at the close of business on March 10, 2021.


That matches exactly the 7% increase in 2020.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

CNR and MRU, the two best TSX stocks in my opinion.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Brookfield Infrastructure Reports 2020 Year-End Results – Brookfield Infrastructure Partners 

5% increase


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

BCE increase of 5.1%.






BCE reports 2020 Q4 and full-year results


Announces 2021 financial targets, 5.1% dividend increase and capital investment acceleration of at least $1 billion to advance fibre and wireless network...




www.newswire.ca


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Brookfield Renewable distribution up 5%









Brookfield Renewable Announces Record Results and 5% Distribution Increase


All amounts in U.S. dollars unless otherwise indicated BROOKFIELD, News, Feb. 04, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Brookfield Renewable Partners L.P. (TSX:...




www.globenewswire.com


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

BAM ups dividend 8%.



https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/brookfield-asset-management-reports-record-115500173.html


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

PEP increased 5%


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Not sure if this was shared before. Announced late in 2020. 3% increase for 2021.






Enbridge Inc. Announces Three Percent Quarterly Dividend Increase for 2021


/CNW/ - Enbridge Inc. (TSX: ENB) (NYSE: ENB) (Enbridge or the Company) announced today that its Board of Directors has declared a quarterly dividend of $0.835...




www.newswire.ca


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

A&W





__





A&W Revenue Royalties Income Fund Announces Fourth Quarter 2020 Results and Increase to the Distribution Rate


Same Store Sales Growth -9.3% in fourth quarter, -14.3% for 2020 Two special distributions for 30 cents and 20 cents were declared and paid in the fourth quarter In 2020, total distributions of $1.518




awincomefund.mediaroom.com





From .10 to .135 monthly


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

GSY.TO increases dividend from $1.80 to $2.64, a 47% increase.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

TC Energy (TRP) increases quarterly dividend from $0.81 to $0.87 (~7.4%) per Q4 news release on IR dividend page.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

This TRP increase made my day...all is good in the garden!


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Western Forest Products (WEF) reinstated their dividend that was cancelled last year, albeit at 1 cent/quarter as compared to 2.25 cents a year ago. It wasn't expected to be reintroduced for a few more quarters, but lumber prices are smoking.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

up 8% 









Magna raises dividend as Q4 profit and revenue beat expectations - BNN Bloomberg


Magna International Inc. raised its dividend as its fourth-quarter profit and revenue rose from a year earlier and topped expectations.




www.bnnbloomberg.ca


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Now, let's see whether the banks will increase their dividends, or not, starting next week.....
_Bank of Montreal  BMO-T +0.68%increase and Bank of Nova Scotia  BNS-T +0.49%increase will be the first to report results, on Feb. 23, followed by Royal Bank of Canada  RY-T -0.02%decrease and National Bank of Canada  NA-T +0.75%increase the next day and Toronto-Dominion Bank and Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce  CM-T +0.40%increase the day after that. _​


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

dubmac said:


> Now, let's see whether the banks will increase their dividends, or not, starting next week.....
> _Bank of Montreal  BMO-T +0.68%increase and Bank of Nova Scotia  BNS-T +0.49%increase will be the first to report results, on Feb. 23, followed by Royal Bank of Canada  RY-T -0.02%decrease and National Bank of Canada  NA-T +0.75%increase the next day and Toronto-Dominion Bank and Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce  CM-T +0.40%increase the day after that. _​


There still may be a moratorium on “standard” dividend increases, although there are provisions for non-reoccuring “special” dividends.









Canadian banking watchdog to allow special dividends under 'exceptional circumstances'


March moratorium on broader dividend increases and share buybacks remains




financialpost.com













Bank dividend hikes won't return in lockdown: OSFI


Bank and insurer dividend hikes, share buybacks won't return during lockdown: OSFI




www.toronto.com


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Personally, I'm not expecting a dividend hike by the banks/financials until the one paid out in Q4 2021 at the earliest.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

milhouse said:


> Personally, I'm not expecting a dividend hike by the banks/financials until the one paid out in Q4 2021 at the earliest.


The big banks are sitting on something silly like $40-50B of excess capital. I suspect sooner than Q4 2021 but who knows for sure. I'd rather see special dividends and buybacks rather than acquisitions and growth, which can go awry pretty quick.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

doctrine said:


> The big banks are sitting on something silly like $40-50B of excess capital. I suspect sooner than Q4 2021 but who knows for sure. I'd rather see special dividends and buybacks rather than acquisitions and growth, which can go awry pretty quick.


Buybacks are banned for the moment too I think.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Buybacks are banned for the moment too I think.


Yes all banned. I'm referring to when they will be allowed. While there is no timeline, the material risk to banks, especially in areas like housing and mortgages, is dropping quite rapidly.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Although the pandemic is pretty much done the resulting economic fallout is still coming. I wouldn't hold my breath for a divy increase but would welcome one.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Sorry, I should have added some reasoning to my expectations, though I agree no really knows.

Quarterly earning are being reported next week, the last week of May, the last week of Aug, and the last week of Nov/first week of Dec. OFSI has indicated they won't lift the ban on dividend hikes until they see a durable recovervy which from a practical perspective means lockdowns subsiding and things starting to normalize (lessing the risks on businesses and personal finances), further which I suspect will require the vaccination program to be in full swing. 

I think we can all agree dividend hikes aren't happening during next week's earnings reports. 
During the next earnings window (and dividend announcements) the last week of May, I think the best we can hope for is all seniors, vulnerable, and essentail workers to be vaccinated by then with vaccinations to the broader, general population starting in June extremely optimistically. So I think there will still be various restrictions at minimum still inflicting hurt on the broader financial picture. 
By the end of August earnings report, optimistically, most people will have had their their first shot. That's when I see us getting over the hump and things starting to normalize. And if things line up, dividend hikes could occur. 
Worst case, I suspect dividends increases will be announced in the Nov/Dec earnings reports for the January 2022 payments.

Of course, there could be a third wave with vaccines not being effective againsts variants so, who knows???


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Eder said:


> *Although the pandemic is pretty much done* the resulting economic fallout is still coming. I wouldn't hold my breath for a divy increase but would welcome one.


You think so?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

How was Texas ! Ya, I think this pandemic fizzles to nothing by June leaving the fiscal smoking hole Ottawa has created.


----------



## Bananatron (Jan 18, 2021)

Not much of an individual stock investor, nor am I really seeking dividends but I did scoop up some nicely discounted CNQ stocks last fall. Dividend increased from $.425 quarterly to $.47, an 11% increase. Current yield is about 5.00%.



https://www.cnrl.com/upload/media_element/1318/03/0304-dividend.pdf


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Bananatron said:


> Not much of an individual stock investor, nor am I really seeking dividends but I did scoop up some nicely discounted CNQ stocks last fall. Dividend increased from $.425 quarterly to $.47, an 11% increase. Current yield is about 5.00%.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cnrl.com/upload/media_element/1318/03/0304-dividend.pdf


Find another oil company that not only didn't cut its dividend, but increased it both in 2020 and 2021. 21 consecutive years. I believe the only major oil company in this position in maybe the world.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Boom...I got a raise!

Premium Brands Holdings Corporation Reports Record Fourth Quarter and 2020 Results, $550.4 Million in Acquisitions and a 10.0% dividend Increase


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I saw that eder. I recall that you had predicted good things from PBH a few months ago as the hope for a vaccine improves outlook for future - congrats. I've been following this one (rather expensive now tho).


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

*TFI International Declares their Quarterly Dividend * ... will now be paid out in US dollars*.*
GlobeNewswire
The Board of Directors of TFI International Inc. (NYSE and TSX: TFII), a North American leader in the transportation and logistics industry, declared a quarterly dividend of US $0.23 per outstanding common share of its capital payable on April 15, 2021 to shareholders of record at the close of business on March 31, 2021.

Any Canadian shareholder whose name appears in the shareholders' register on the record date of the said payment may elect to receive their payment in equivalent CAD currency converted at the Bank of Canada exchange rate in effect on the record date.

Canadian shareholders of record will receive an election form to return accordingly. If no election is made, payment of this and all future dividends will be in U.S. currency. Any elections to receive dividends in equivalent Canadian currency shall be deemed permanent unless shareholders advise otherwise at least 30 days prior to future record date. 

(I called my brokerage firm and had them transfer all my TSX:TFII shares to my US cash account.)


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Westshore Terminals Announces Q1 2021 Distribution and Special Dividend (newswire.ca)


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Dollarama dividend up 7%.









Dollarama profit slips as COVID-19 lockdowns, restrictions hit results


Quebec-based retailer says same-store sales slid 0.2 per cent in the fourth quarter; quarterly dividend raised 7 per cent




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

First National Financial. FN.TO. ups div from 2.10 to 2.35 yr.

*First National Financial Corporation Reports First Quarter 2021 Results, Increases Common Share Dividend*


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Algonquin Power & Utilities Corp.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Per their Q1 news release, Telus increases dividend a half cent from $0.3112 to $0.3162 / quarter, or up 8.6% from a year ago as they've returned to the twice a year increase cadence. 

I suspect their overall annual increases will be more muted toward the lower end of their 7-10% guidance as their free cashflow is taking a hit due to increasing their capex spend to expedite their 5G rollout.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Enerplus joined the ranks of dividend increasers again, first increase since 2016. Up 10% from $0.01 per month to $0.033 per quarter. Still looking forward to the day that buybacks are a bigger part of O&G, but many of them are just paying down debt first.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Repair of balance sheets is first and foremost. Then probably share buybacks, or some combination thereof. Like Suncor and CNQ. The way it should be as one never knows when the honeymoon might abruptly reverse course or stall.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

CT REIT increased their distribution by 4.5%. Now $0.06994 per month or $0.8393 per annum.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

A&W. Ups div distribution 11.1 % from .135 mth to .15 mth.

As a result of the performance by restaurants in the Royalty Pool, the monthly distribution to unitholders will increase from 13.5 cents per Unit to 15.0 cents per Unit, beginning with the July distribution which is payable on August 31, 2021. The new distribution rate translates into an annualized distribution rate of $1.80 per Unit, an increase of 11.1% from the prior level of $1.62 per Unit.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Intertape Polymer announces increase.

On August 10, 2021, the Board of Directors amended the Company's quarterly policy to increase the annualized dividend by 7.9% from $0.63 to $0.68 per common share. The Board's decision to increase the dividend was based on the Company's strong financial position and positive outlook. Accordingly, on August 10, 2021, the Company declared a quarterly cash dividend of $0.17 per common share payable on September 30, 2021 to shareholders of record at the close of business on September 16, 2021.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Boston Pizza Royalties Income Fund Annouces 30.8% Increase to Monthly Cash Distributions to Unitholders (tmx.com)

BP's cut the distribution back in early 2020 before suspending it entirely later that fall. SP up almost 10% on the announcement

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/boston-pizza-royalties-income-fund-130000614.html 

Boston Pizza Royalties Income Fund - Boston Pizza Royalties Income Fund Temporarily Suspends Monthly Distributions Due to Effects of COVID-19 (bpincomefund.com)

The dividend was then reinstated in the fall of 2020.

Boston Pizza Royalties Income Fund - Boston Pizza Royalties Income Fund Announces August 2021 Distribution (bpincomefund.com)


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Emera dividend increase:

"On Sept. 24, Emera hiked its dividend by 3.9 per cent, to *$2.65* on an annual basis from $2.55, marking the 15th consecutive year the company has raised its payout."


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Crescent Point increased its dividend from 1 cent to 12 cents yearly, or 3 cents quarterly. While that seems like a big increase, I remind myself CPG used to pay 23 cents a month, or a dividend 23 times higher than their new one. Of course, most of us knew the old dividend was unsustainably high. I could see their dividend going up about 500% in the next few years, but not 2200%.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

doctrine said:


> Crescent Point increased its dividend from 1 cent to 12 cents yearly, or 3 cents quarterly. While that seems like a big increase, I remind myself CPG used to pay 23 cents a month, or a dividend 23 times higher than their new one. Of course, most of us knew the old dividend was unsustainably high. I could see their dividend going up about 500% in the next few years, but not 2200%.


That was when CPG was a ponzi scheme, i.e. a pacman going back to equity markets with artificially supported (by dividend) offering prices. I am not sure investors should now begin to trust the 'new' reformed entity.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I got out of CPG years ago when it was like $44?

I remember my old boss buying some around $20 and I couldn't understand why. I would never touch CPG. Same as Baytex. God, I can't believe Baytex used to be 50.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Fortis increased their annual dividend from $2.02 to $2.14. Just shy of a 6% increase.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

A&W increased from .15 to .155 (yearly, 1.80 to 1.86)


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Gator13 said:


> Fortis increased their annual dividend from $2.02 to $2.14. Just shy of a 6% increase.


Inflation running at 4% this is a welcome increase.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

This is the second story I’ve seen predicting a 25% in bank dividends. I’ll take that!









Opinion: Canadian bank dividends are poised to rise — a lot


Banks can support an immediate hike of up to 25%, but the increases could go much higher




financialpost.com


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Money172375 said:


> This is the second story I’ve seen predicting a 25% in bank dividends. I’ll take that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope the increases start this quarter.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gator13 said:


> Let's hope the increases start this quarter.


That should push bank share prices up too. Provided that is not already built in.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

KaeJS said:


> I got out of CPG years ago when it was like $44?
> 
> I remember my old boss buying some around $20 and I couldn't understand why. I would never touch CPG. Same as Baytex. God, I can't believe Baytex used to be 50.


Touching Baytex circa a decade ago -> tears.
Touching Baytex circa 2020 -> tears ... of joy.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

First National -FN. Announces spl div of 1.25

*First National Financial Corporation Reports Third Quarter 2021 Results, Declares Special Common Share Dividend*


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Suncor ups from .21 to .42 quarter.
Restores to 2019 level before the cut.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Retiredguy said:


> Suncor ups from .21 to .42 quarter.
> Restores to 2019 level before the cut.


Should be interesting to see what the stock price of Suncor does tomorrow.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Gator13 said:


> Should be interesting to see what the stock price of Suncor does tomorrow.


I assume it will flirt with 30.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Gator13 said:


> Fortis increased their annual dividend from $2.02 to $2.14. Just shy of a 6% increase.


6% average annual dividend growth guidance through 2025 reaffirmed in Q3 earnings results today per news release and slide 5 of the Q3 earnings presentation.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

*Media Advisory*
November 2, 2021

*Attention Assignment Desks, Editors and Reporters*
*OTTAWA -* Peter Routledge, Superintendent of Financial Institutions, will deliver remarks at a virtual OSFI-hosted speaking event. A separate media availability will follow.

*Topic :* Update on OSFI’s future priorities and policy agenda, *including an announcement on capital distributions for federally regulated financial institutions (FRFIs).

When : Thursday, November 4 2021, starting at 2 p.m. ET

Where*: via Zoom videoconference

*Registration info*
2:00 p.m. ET
OSFI Superintendent Virtual Remarks. (This event is open to all).
Zoom link
Passcode: OSFINov4


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Can't make it for that time - what's the exact topic or or meant by "capital distributions"? Any idea?


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I take it to mean Divs and buybacks which have been restricted by the OFSI for the last 18 months. Given that the banks are actively green today among a sea of red in other sectors me thinks it's positive for the holders of bank stock....but we'll wait and hear.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I think it is all pretty much baked in at this point. It was only a matter of time and with QE ending, it no longer makes any sense to keep the shackles on.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm curious if the eventual dividend hikes that the banks deliver will be more muted than the huge hikes suggested in various recent articles because of the proposed tax in the Liberal election platform. Personally, I'm tempering my expectations.

*A re-elected Liberal government will:*

_Raise corporate income taxes on the largest, most profitable banks and insurance companies who earn more than $1 billion per year and introduce a temporary Canada Recovery Dividend that these companies would pay in recognition of the fact they have recovered faster and stronger than many other industries._


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

There is no reason for 'huge' dividend increases. Do a material boost 'now' and re-visit again in mid-2022. There will be some acquisitions and share buybacks involved as well.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Canadian banks are notoriously conservative with dividends and buybacks. I could see them targeting the lower end (40%) of their typical buyback range, at least over 1-2 years. Still, for some banks like BMO and NA, they could easily raise their dividends 25% and still be at about a 37-38% payout on a trailing basis. Others, less so.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

milhouse said:


> *A re-elected Liberal government will:*
> 
> _Raise corporate income taxes on the largest, most profitable banks and insurance companies who earn more than $1 billion per year and introduce a temporary Canada Recovery Dividend that these companies would pay in recognition of the fact they have recovered faster and stronger than many other industries._


Just another tax on the middle class, the gov that couldn't shoot straight...the Lib's would be better off to call another election and hope they lose this time.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Telus reports 7-per-cent increase in third-quarter revenue, raises dividend


Revenue for the quarter reached $4.25-billion, up nearly 7 per cent from the year-earlier quarter




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Manulife*
To increase dividend by 18 percent and planning share buy back.

TORONTO, Nov. 5, 2021 /CNW/ - Manulife's Board of Directors today announced a 5 cents per share dividend on the common shares of Manulife Financial Corporation ("Manulife" or the "Company"), payable on and after December 20, 2021 to shareholders of record at the close of business on December 1, 2021. Combined with its quarterly common shareholders' dividend of $0.28 per share announced on November 3, 2021, this supplementary dividend results in a total quarterly common shareholders dividend of $0.33 per share or an 18% increase. Manulife has a strong track record of delivering progressive dividend increases and is pleased to have combined the annual increase for 2021 with an accelerated annual dividend increase for 2022 by executing it one quarter earlier than the dividend increases we have announced in the past.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

More oil dividend raises:

Canadian Natural Resources - 25% increase to $0.5875 a share - CNQ has an uninterrupted 22nd year history of dividend increases.

Arc Resources - 52% increase to $0.10 a quarter.

Enerplus - 8% increase to $0.041 a quarter - 3rd increase this year.

CNQ is hitting all time highs. I bought shares as low as $11 last year, now becoming a cool 5 bagger over 18 months. ERF is also a 5 bagger for me over just 13 months. ARX and ERF both at post COVID highs.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

doctrine said:


> CNQ is hitting all time highs. I bought shares as low as $11 last year, now becoming a cool 5 bagger over 18 months. ERF is also a 5 bagger for me over just 13 months. ARX and ERF both at post COVID highs.


I bought 450 shares in January this year, but by then it was at just over C$30. Up about $11k plus the dividends as of today and mostly in TFSA. 

BTW, was that $11 in US$?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

agent99 said:


> BTW, was that $11 in US$?


I bought 1000 CNQ shares at $11 CAN on 19 March 2020. It had just fallen 50% in 9 days. I also bought shares at $15 and $20. BTW - those $11 shares are now yielding 21.3%, and about 14% on the remainder.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

More good news.....

Sun Life announced a dividend increase of 20%. An increase of $2.20 to $2.64 per annum.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

http://www.peyto.com/Files/News/2021/Q32021PressRelease.pdf

The Board of Directors of Peyto is pleased to increase the dividend to $0.05/share on a monthly basis to shareholders of record as of November 30, 2021, paid on December 15, 2021. 

On annual basis $0.04 -> $0.60.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Great West Lifeco increased their dividend by 12%. Increased from $0.438 to $0.49 per quarter.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bank of Nova Scotia increased their annual dividend by a little over 11% to $4.00 from $3.60.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

It appears Vermilion Energy VET is going to bring back a div in Q1 2022. Quarterly div of 6c is a long way from their previous monthly dividends that they stopped paying but, hopefully will help their share price start to recover and result in increases going forward.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Royal increased their annual dividend by a little over 11% to $4.80 from $4.32..


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Mechanic said:


> It appears Vermilion Energy VET is going to bring back a div in Q1 2022. Quarterly div of 6c is a long way from their previous monthly dividends that they stopped paying...


I have never owned VET but recall the chorus of Management and pundits saying the div was safe as it went into the stratosphere.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

National Bank raised their dividend by 22.5% from 71 cents to 87 cents. 

VET used to pay $0.23 a month, 6 cents a quarter is a 91% reduction from pre-COVID levels. Still too much debt for them to pay more.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

TD increased their annual dividend by 12.7% to $3.56 from $3.16.
CIBC increased their annual dividend by 10.3% to $6.44 from $5.84.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

BMO increased their annual dividend by 25% to $5.32 from $4.24.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Altagas raised their dividend by 6% and is switching from paying monthly to paying quarterly in 2022.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Crescent Point Announces 2022 Budget and Increased Return of Capital to Shareholders (tmx.com) 

50% increase to the dividend stock up 7%.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Enbridge increased their annual dividend by 3% to $3.44 from $3.34.


----------

